

Making 2D JavaScript Games - sethvincent
http://2djavascriptgames.com

======
RubberSoul
Looks interesting, but how about some info on distributing games through App
Stores? There's so much information on using tool/framework X to make games,
and so little good information on how you actually take a JS/HTML5 game and
get it into stores, handling multiple devices and ensuring good performance.

~~~
sethvincent
Thanks! That's a good idea. I've been looking at using cocoonjs in particular
as a final chapter on getting js/html5 games into stores:
[https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/](https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/)

